# TTC after anorexia?



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I'm just wondering if anyone has experience of anorexia affecting their fertility, and how the health service handled testing?

I had a severe patch of anorexia aged 13/14 before my periods had started and got to the 'magic' 8 stone but no periods. Several years later, my first reflexology treatment brought on a period. I'm now 29, DH and I have been trying 18 months and were rarely using contraception for the 3 years before that. My periods are irregular an Clomid is being suggested but I would prefer to find out more about what the problem is before using up our chance on Clomid.


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

You could try supplements to get your cycle to a regular point - chasteberry apparently works wonders. Also, some others to improve general fertility health, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hell bobo66, firstly i would just like to say congratulations on overcoming the anorexia, i know from personal experience how difficult that can be, my problems with eating started around the same age as you and carried on until i was about 19, ( im 23 now and still struggle from time to time but can gladly say iv been in remission now for about 2-3 years) my goals were the illusive size 0, which i finally reached when i was about 16/17 and at a very low weight of only 6 stones, i was lucky however and my periods didnt stop, small miracle i guess. however i have been trying on and off for quite a few years now with no luck, though no link between my eating disorder and my current issues seems to have been found. have you had your day 21 tests done yet? are they showing regular ovulation or is it waverring due to ur irregular periods? 

i have heard that accupuncture can be great for helping move things along a bit, and a friend of mine who has been going thrrough fertiliy issues for some years now swears by reiki healing. im not sure if either of these would suit you but it could be worth a try? 

sorry i couldnt be much help but when i saw the topic title i felt i had to say something because i know what you have been through partly. well done again sweetie xxx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Thank you for your replies  

I tried chaste berry for a few months but haven't continued... Partly because I had 8 weeks with no period just before getting to the end of the bottle. I'm still taking a multivitamin as well as my folic acid.

I've had 3 lots of Day 21 blood tests, all showing v low progesterone which suggests I didn't ovulate. One of these was even this last month when I had a positive ovulation test and fertile CM -I know only getting pregnant is definitive of ovulation, but I was a bit surprised. My full blood count at beginning of my period is normal too. So it sounds like there is just a relatively small but vital bit not working properly.

I've been having acupuncture, sacro cranial massage and herbal tincture regularly for the last 4 months. I'm planning to add in natural progesterone cream this month.

Clomid has been offered but I'm waiting to find out more.


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Bobo66 - have heard quite a few ladies who have had their cycle messed up by chasteberry, which is why I didn't take the recommended dose of it in the beginning (I took some, but not all). But, last month, I thought I would try it at full strength as one of the other ladies said she could feel herself ovulate and I was never sure when I ovulated (tests never ever showed a positive). I did feel myself ovulate. Anyway, after 2-3 months of the other supplements and last month's full strength chaste berry I got a BFP yesterday. Early days I know, but my AMH was <0.08 i.e. undetectable. FSH was fairly okay. Anyway - I really really believe it was the supplements I took. Good luck


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hiya bobo just checking in to see how you are doing  sounds like your doing everything you can do, at least everything i can think of anyway, my partner and i have just finishd our first lot of pre-concieve and well-an vitamins, unfortunatly they ran out a few days before pay day so having to wait to start on the next box, not exactly cheap, i think the combi box - 28 for me 28 for him was about 18 quid in superdrug but iv heard great things so keeping my fingers crossed.  

iv heard good things about clomid, but i would say make sure you look into it, alot of the ladies here have tried it, and it sounds good.  a relative of mine was on clomid for a while but it ballooned her weight, i dont know if this is a common problem, so dont automatically think that, but it may be worth asking about, especially with your eating habit history, dont get me wrong my relative wasnt exactly stick thin, she was a nice curvy size 16 but afer being on the clomid her weight went up quite an amount. 

for this reason iv decided personall clomid probably isnt for me, as i still fight with daily battles from time to time. but as i say, i have heard good things. if you do find out any more about it could you let me know... im currenty having some comunitcation issues with my fertility specialist so dont knwo when i will next see them.


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

@the_temptress89 Thanks for the info on Clomid. I'm willing to try to weather the side effects if I know it has a reasonable chance of working for us. I would deal with the weight gain but it wouldn't be that easy for me.

I hope you can get an appointment sorted soon...


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

believe it or not, when i was going through my eating problems at their worst, i was told by the hospital if i didnt start eating i was going to die, but it didnt really sink in i had a real problem until my sister sat me down and explained that i was doing my body harm and i may never be able to have children, that scared me!!! so after that i started gaining weight, slowly but i got there in the end.

i try to think of the weight i have gained and the weight ill gain in the future as making a safe and comfy bed for my baby to grow and learn in. its not fat, its my babys first home..... and im hoping that thinking this way will get me through it  

iv decided that after the new year im going to phone the clinic and demand an appointment, usually my specialist is really good so as far as i can tell it was one of his receptionists who made a mistake, if he thinks i cancelled the appointment he wont send me another, he would wait till i booked one which seems to be whats happened lol. but ill let you know  

keep fighting hun you will get there  <3 xxxx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

It's amazing what can happen when you can be direct about your wishes. I hope you can get an appointment soon to move forward with everything. Keep me posted!


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah thats the trouble though.... im not too good at asserting myself. but on the 4th of january it will be 1 year since my first appointment. so i think i really need to put my foot down and find out lol

ill deffo keep you posted though and if you want to, keep me updated on your progress aswell  xxxx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

You have given them time to sort it out, and they haven't. I would phone and say you'd like an appt for your test results. They may just make an appt. If they ask for more info or say they'll send you one, you can just say there were communication probs over a cancelled appt in Oct so you'd prefer to arrange the appt by phone.  I often find I feel more assertive if I pretend I'm acting on behalf of a friend rather than for myself.

Good luck!


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

oooh thats a good idea! or i could just get my mum to phone, shes great on the phone and i guess living at home has the advantage lol. but yeah ill need to find out what day after the new year they open, and give them a couple of days to sort through everything, then ill phone them 

thanks!! xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Ah that's an idea... If you're phoning an NHS clinic they will have just taken the bank holidays so you or your mum could even try phoning tomorrow, before the early Jan rush starts....


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah its an nhs clinic im attending, iv decided im going to phone them on the 4th, that will be exactly 1 year since my first appointment with them, unfortunatly at the start of last year my relationship broke down, but my consultant was very understanding and agreed to give me the tests to see if they could see why i wasnt concieving, though i wouldnt be entitled to treameant, but a few months ago i started a relationship with an old and dear friend of mine, ( known him 5 years) he knew my situation and we decided to start trying straight away, so im hoping that against all the odds, we might not need treatment afterall, but its somethign i need to speak to the consultant about, if he would be willing to take us both on a few months early for dp's tests, given my recent history, just need to wait for an appointment now which could take months 


happy new year btw hun, how are you getting along? xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hiya bobo! 

how are you doing hun? having any luck yet?

phoned my clinic today!!! to say im a little upset about how i was treated is an understatement!! spoke to his receptionist as thats the only way to book an appointment. after her asking what i felt to be very personel questions and questions which she had no right to ask, such as why i wanted to speak to my consultant, she then told me, well i was told last year that i would be contacted about results and i was happy with that ( which is true but i fully expected another appointment to be sent through also)

she then told me that i would not be getting the option of a lap and dye test because i had the hycosy and they are basically the same hting!!! couldnt help but feel she was sticking her nose up at me, ended up going to bed for a few hours i was so upset. 

she said she would leave a note for my specialist to let him know i had been in touch and it would be up to him to contact me. i kind of feel like they have just dumped my case because they couldnt find anything wrong.   . last time i checked receptionists werent qualified to tell patients such confidential things regarding their treatment!!

i sooo hope your getting along better with things than i am!!

hugs and babydust xxxx


----------

